# Is This a Wasp Nest?



## Moonfox (Nov 25, 2010)

These are wasps nests, yeah? I dunno, that's the only thing I could think of when I saw them, but I'm not very well studied in invertebrates. I've noticed a wasp hovering around under the patio, looking for spiders I suppose, this biggish yellow/orange one. Scares the hell out of me when she feels like it :lol:.

Could anyone tell me what they are - if they are wasps, what species? I'm not going to destroy them - wasps are much more tolerant than bees, in my experience, and they're kinda cool. Do the sealed tubes have larvae in them, and why is one obviously constructed to be open - do they sleep in there? 





How cool are the different coloured stripes!


----------



## Braidotti (Nov 25, 2010)

I think their mud wasps ( might be wrong )


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 25, 2010)

yeah it is


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Mud-Dauber Wasp Sceliphron formosum






All the info is on here 
http://www.brisbaneinsects.com/brisbane_wasps/Palmdart.htm


----------



## Funkstaa (Nov 25, 2010)

Hubby (pest tech) sais yeah the open one is the entry hole, if you broke them up you would see a tunnel connecting them all.It most likely would have larvae and spiders as that species supposedly eats them - they don't sleep in there they just use it as a food source : p


----------



## Moonfox (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh, cool, thanks everyone! I'll have to keep my eye out for some activity. Poor spiders! O_O


----------

